# detailed engine bay



## ten_pence (Mar 28, 2013)

been detailing my engine bay over the winter.

below are before and above are after, ( i know wrong way round lol )




































































































thanks for looking


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Man that's clean! I would happily eat my dinner off that :buffer:


----------



## truckdriver331 (Jun 5, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Mint :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Luvin the xr mate:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Love the MK2 XR2.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Get that car into the warm and dry! It shouldn't be out in the snow!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a G reg one of these loved every minute of driving it! It never looked like this tho, great work!


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Those XR2s still look fantastic, and that bay is great.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

OCD at its finest, dropping out the engine to really clean the bay ?


----------



## Dcally (Apr 14, 2013)

wow that's looking brilliant like its brand new!


----------



## Kelv10 (Mar 16, 2013)

Thats soooo CLEAN!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

sooooo clean !


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Love it! Great work on a cracking car!

I had an XR2 in Rosso Red. It wasn't a patch on this mine had 13 owners before me lol!


Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------

